# Clear wrapping in wales



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Fed up with sills on my car so thought of getting them clear wrapped. Anybody know of anywhere that does it?


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Not well, No. 

Country wide, the only places i'd use are topaz, paintshield and pw pro or russ at mcc if they do it.


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

South Wales Autowrap in Newport would probably do it? They're a vehicle wrapping company. I had my wing mirrors wrapped recently and they did a fantastic job at a good price. They were also doing a full Mercedes wrap and the attention to detail was unreal


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Cheers guys


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Called auto wrap today sounding good. :thumb:


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

warren said:


> Called auto wrap today sounding good. :thumb:


Good stuff, you'll have to update us how it goes.


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Shall do mate. Quoted £70 to do sills. Problem is I'm in Carmarthen and they are in Newport...day out I guess:thumb:


----------



## m33ufo (Oct 16, 2007)

Ti22 said:


> Not well, No.
> 
> Country wide, the only places i'd use are topaz, paintshield and pw pro or russ at mcc if they do it.


That's a real shame.

I've never been a huge fan of PPF but having just bought a new car in a "special" colour I'm considering preserving it. The job has to be perfect but have to say was hoping not to have to travel hundreds of miles!!


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

I'm not a Porsche fan but that is stunning.


----------



## m33ufo (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks. 

I'm blown away with it


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Did anyone use Auto wrap in Newport after? Any feedback if so?

p.s Not going to miss that Porsche when it flies past...


----------



## st1965 (Apr 21, 2016)

Wow...that is porsche perfection my friend


----------

